# power/pressure washing



## Cgratin (Aug 16, 2005)

How much would you charge to power wash a split level house?


----------



## canada4 (Jun 11, 2005)

I would just go to 'The HD' and rent a big pressure washer. Thats what I did, and it saved be a bundle.


----------



## BustedThumb (Aug 9, 2005)

I powerwashed several areas of my house and garage, back porch, sidewalk to garage, garage slab and about 240 ft of sidewalk and curb and it took me 6 hours straight. The maching cost 65.00 for the day. 

If it was for a paying customer I would charge 75.00 for equipment, fuel and trip charge, plus 20.00 an hour.


----------



## reids (Sep 11, 2005)

*keep it clean*



Cgratin said:


> How much would you charge to power wash a split level house?


we live in new jersey and if you are doing it alone i would charge $300.00dollars and you can do it in a day . dont forget about fuel for you truck .


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Power wash & seal about 1700 sq, ft of deck, rails, steps. 

Washing took 2 days, sealing 1.

Charged $800


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Going rate around here is about $350
Unless the mold and/or mildew is really heinous and lots of Jomax and Bleach is needed


----------



## carpenter 1st (Sep 2, 2005)

around here i could go to wal-mart and BUY a 2000 p.s.i. pressure washer for $200. (briggs & stratton) nobody's gonna pay anything close to that here. off-topic a bit, but speaking of wal-mart... i saw a unique generator in the back of a beat-up truck. a 4-cylinder nissan motor, complete with radiator,battery, ac converter and 4 three-prong outlets , all mounted to a steel frame. (it sounds like a blender,but gets good gas mileage...)


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 19, 2005)

I get $1 per lnft single level $2 for 2 story. If its split level measure each section out an charge accordingly.


----------

